#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  The Properties of Gases and Liquids

## Mohamed

*The Properties of Gases and Liquids



*



Author: Robert C. Reid / John M. Prausnitz / Bruce E. Poling
Edition: 4th edition (April 1, 1987)
Hardcover: 741 pages
Price: $120

Completely rewritten and reorganized to reflect the latest developments in estimating the properties of gases and liquids, this new edition of the highly regarded reference presents a comprehensive survey of the most reliable estimation methods in use today. It provides instantly usable information on estimating both physical and thermodynamic properties when experimental data are not available (for example, constants such as critical temperature, critical pressure, acentric factor, and others); thermodynamic properties of gases and liquids, both pure and mixtures, including enthalpies, entropies, fugacity coefficients, heat capacities, and critical points; vapor-liquid and liquid-liquid equilibria as needed in separation operations such as distillation, absorption, and extraction. An invaluable reference that provides property values for more than 600 pure chemicals, this is the only book in its field to include a critical analysis of existing methods as well as practical recommendations

Links:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password:

Password: asymmetricSee More: The Properties of Gases and Liquids

----------


## husseina78



----------


## amitgoyal1972

Thank You

----------


## blackdonkey

Thank You

----------


## engmech2005

thankssssssss for ur ability

----------


## munari

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## aliali

links are dead..if some one else have the book please reupload

----------


## unschtbr

The 4th edition with Appendixes
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The 5th edition without Appendixes
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

OBS.: You need to register there to see the weblinks.
[]'s

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## MAHMOOD52

Thank You

----------


## MAHMOOD52

Thank You

See More: The Properties of Gases and Liquids

----------


## MAHMOOD52

Thank You

----------


## sumit_alok

Thank You

----------


## engrfaisal

Thank You

----------


## sesshoumaro

thanx

----------


## ktsakonas

Thank You

----------


## ADEL

Salut On Arrive Pas A Avoir Le Lien ! Dommage

----------


## ADEL

Thank You

----------


## garimidisunilkumar

Thank You

----------


## farzam

Thank You

----------


## ikkal

Thank You

----------


## ceLebi

Thank You

----------


## javan

Please re-upload.


Links are deaded.See More: The Properties of Gases and Liquids

----------


## gad480

File is not found ,hope to uploat again.

----------


## ktsakonas

Thank You

----------


## Sabit

> OBS.: You need to register there to see the weblinks.
> []'s



OK, man.
 Thanks!

----------


## arunkumard1

thanks man..........

----------


## ADEL



----------


## peterjames23_2007

can anybody reupload this book

----------


## ADEL

The 4th edition with Appendixes

----------


## ramganeshc84

Thank You

----------


## ADEL

links are dead..if some one else have the book please reupload  thank you

----------


## arcotvenu

Sorry, unable to  download the file

----------


## peterjames23_2007

A.zoro
 i have just checked this links and downloaded files they are 100% working
use 1 links 
ex: tpogal.rar.001
don't use winrar to open archieves it shows files corrupted , rather use 
hjsplit to join splitted files and then use winrar or any similar software

----------


## ADEL

Ca Marche Pas! Est Ce Que Ces Fichier  .rar  Marchent?

See More: The Properties of Gases and Liquids

----------


## ADEL

links are dead..if some one else have the book please reupload   (The Properties of Gases and Liquids, Edition: 4th edition (April 1, 1987))  Thank You

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks Mohamed

----------


## mkhurram79

> The 4th edition with Appendixes
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



thanks

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

Kindly re upload The Properties of Gases and Liquids, Robert C. Reid

Cheers

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Try this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Pjotr65

Fifth edition

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

book4you link is deleted by owner

----------


## zapata

> Try this link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



The Properties of Gases and Liquids, Fifth Edition Bruce E. Poling, John 
M. Prausnitz, John P. OConnell

Many thanks

----------

